

Ask HN: What has lit a fire underneath you? - workerdee

What has metaphorically lit a fire underneath you that made you do something?<p>For example: learn to code, start a company, start&#x2F;quit a job, start&#x2F;quit school, move out, move in, start a healthy lifestyle, eat poorly, maintain an exercise regimen, date, get married, start a family, end a friendship, etc.<p>This is a loaded question, and it’s Friday – so thanks for any answers.
======
mindcrime
Well, I had a heart-attack[1] late last year, so that's been a big motivator
in terms of improving my diet and starting to exercise regularly again. Since
then, I've gotten back into biking big-time, and have been riding up to 75
miles as week, and did a 6 hour MTB endurance race about a month ago. I've
also dropped almost all junk food from my diet, gone low carb and started
eating more vegetables and healthy foods.

Unfortunately, the fallout from all of that has been that I haven't been as
motivated (or had time) to work on Fogbeam Labs stuff the past few months. The
thing I'm struggling with now is how to find the proper balance between all of
my conflicting priorities.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8550315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8550315)

